# I need some help with some stickers



## allamg (Jul 11, 2002)

What i want to do is to put a "speed warrior" sticker on my car. The problem is i want the symbols in japanese, not just the word. I know a place where they can take any picture and make a sticker with that picture. So what i'm trying to do is find the japanese symbol for "speed" and "warrior". If anyone can help, please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to Cosmetic/Show...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Try doing a google search. 
Google


----------



## allamg (Jul 11, 2002)

i've tried that already and all i come up with is some books i should buy in order to start learning japanese. Basically, i just need the two symbols, or whatever amount they are, but just that. That has become difficult with google.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I've got a dictionary. I can try to draw the symbols out, scan them and email them to you. Hows that sound?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Biting my tongue on this one, really hard too.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Try www.3dcarfx.com i belive they have what you are looking for.

______________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey semperfi, whats your mos man?


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

My MOS is 0811, Field Artilary Cannon Crew Man. Ive been in for 7 years.

_____________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------

